# microdermabrasion!



## rouquinne (May 13, 2005)

i'm having it done tomorrow!

i will report back on my findings!!!


----------



## rouquinne (May 14, 2005)

first off, all the literature tells you there will be *some discomfort* when you have this done.

um...  it HURTS!  not much, but it does hurt!

i had less redness than i expected, it didn't even compare to a sunburn, though my skin does feel like it's been sunburnt.

i'm going to wait a few days before i decide if i want to give it another try, but right now, my skin does feel lovely to touch!


----------



## rouquinne (May 29, 2005)

my skin felt noticeably smoother for a few days afterward, but now, 2 weeks later, i'd say the condition is the same.

i honestly think my brown patches from my hormone therapy are reduced more from the lactic acid peels that i've had rather than this.


----------



## foreveratorifan (May 30, 2005)

Peels go deeper than microderm ( i JUSt started my Esthetician program last week, so i will be learning all this stuff!)

Microderm takes A LOT of sessions to see major results because it doesn't go as deep...but it's very good for certain oily skins and light acne probs...to help loosen up any clogged pores....

i actually would like to get it done!!


----------



## rouquinne (Jun 1, 2005)

my June column at NaturallyCurly - link in my sig file - discusses all types of peels.


----------



## nyanko (Jun 1, 2005)

i wonder if it would help light scarring. my derm recommended a few sessions but now im reluctant


----------



## rouquinne (Jun 1, 2005)

nyanko, take a peek at my column - i discuss ALL forms of peels - lasers, mechanical and chemical - in it.


----------



## TIERAsta (Jun 2, 2005)

thanks for the help rouquinne.  i was thinking of buying one of those home kits, but i don't know how much i trust myself.  i'm thinking i'll just go back to my dermatologist and have it done.


----------



## GoldieLox (Jun 2, 2005)

chemicl peels are better than microderm as for keeping results. another thing you can try for your brown spots is  hydroquinone. it is a perscription so youll have to have a dermo call it in or something but it helps a lot. try like a 4%.


----------



## LatinaRose (Jan 3, 2006)

*Microdermabrasion*

Ok, so I've been using the loreal kit for a few months and now I want to start professional treatments.  Has anyone had this procedure?  How long was your recovery time?  Is it really painful?

Thanks!


----------



## caRpediEm17 (Jan 3, 2006)

sorry i cant answer any of your ?s but did the l'oreal kit work? im looking into buying it and im still not sure whether i want to invest money in something that MIGHT not work...thanks! and i hope you get the answers you need soon!


----------



## Cruella (Jan 3, 2006)

I haven't tried the L'Oreal one but the Olay one is great!  If you go to their website, you can sign up for a $3.00 coupon.  It makes your skin very smooth and I found that it cleared my pores.


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caRpediEm17* 
_sorry i cant answer any of your ?s but did the l'oreal kit work? im looking into buying it and im still not sure whether i want to invest money in something that MIGHT not work...thanks! and i hope you get the answers you need soon!_

 
http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=35445

a thread on the L'Oreal kit, it may be useful to you? Hopefully so.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jan 4, 2006)

I have had a few treatments. It's not bad at all. Basically, it is kind of like a very intense exfoliation. My skin is generally very pink for a few hours, but returns to normal by the end of the day. I don't consider it painful at all. It is somewhat unpleasant, but mostly because of the noise. The sound the machine makes reminds me a little of going to the dentist, but not as high pitched. I do love the way my skin feels afterward. 
The downside is that you will most likely have to get multiple treatments to get the result you want. Most places recomend six sessions.  It is not an instant fix. Most spa's in my area offer a package price for it that saves money versus buying one visit at a time. 
I use it because I have very dry skin, with a few texture issues, and beginning to get a few of those "fine lines". It really makes the skin feel smooth and gets rid of my flakiness. It also helps to get rid of that top layer of dry skin and helps my face to accept moisture.  I have a friend who is using it to minimize acne scars on her face, and she is having good results with it as well. It's not a dramatic difference, but one that is gradual and improving over time.


----------



## stacey (Jan 4, 2006)

This of it like a cat licking you over and over and over again. I had one treatment and i was red for days. (I don't think my skin liked it very much) It does get expensive if you want to do it more times (which like bluegrassbabe said) gets kinda expensive. I actaully had more breakouts after doing it and will never do it again. Then again I'm sure it was because I didnt repeat the process, but oh well.


----------



## caRpediEm17 (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=35445

a thread on the L'Oreal kit, it may be useful to you? Hopefully so._

 

haha im glad you posted that...it was actually my original post, but i forgot about it...


----------



## LatinaRose (Jan 5, 2006)

The loreal kit has improved my skin, but I want something more intense.  I have clear skin now, but the old acne scars remind me of when I was entirely stressed out and depressed.  Stress is not good for my skin!!

Is $100 for one treatment a fair price do you think?

Stacey what type of skin do you have?  Mine is oily and entirely unsensitive.  Maybe that will make a difference...?

I work in a bar and have to look hot.  How many days are you red for and when can you wear makeup??

Thanks!


----------



## Pei (Jan 6, 2006)

Is microdermabrasion suitable for all ages?

Silly qns here: Will our skin become thinner and more sensitive to environmental factors?


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Jan 6, 2006)

I don't think it'd make your skin thinner, since your skin is always regenerating itself, and microdermabrasion just removes the very top layer.  But if you are sensitive, it could make you a bit irritated for a few days.

I love the Philosophy kit, the Microdelivery Peel--it's a scrub for microdermabrasion then a solution of Vitamin C acids to help further exfoliate and peel the skin.  So far it's made a bit of a difference in my acne scars (thank YOU, adult onset acne!) and has cleared up my pores quite a bit.  plus it leaves my skin super soft and smooth and glowing.  Love it!


----------



## litlaur (Jan 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *canadiangirl_1117* 
_I love the Philosophy kit, the Microdelivery Peel--it's a scrub for microdermabrasion then a solution of Vitamin C acids to help further exfoliate and peel the skin.  So far it's made a bit of a difference in my acne scars (thank YOU, adult onset acne!) and has cleared up my pores quite a bit.  plus it leaves my skin super soft and smooth and glowing.  Love it!_

 
Thanks for the quick review! I like Philosophy's skincare products and was wondering about this one. I had a two-part scrub like this done when I got a facial and really liked it. This sounds like something that might work well for me. I do have a couple of questions though.

How long have you been using it? How long was it before you saw results? Thanks in advance.


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Jan 8, 2006)

I've been using it once a week (Twice if my skin is super dry), and it's been about a month, maybe 6 weeks or so.  I saw results the first time I used it--my skin was so smooth and so soft and glowy.  After about 4 uses I started to notice a change in my marks and in my pores.  But I had been using a different microdermabrasion treatment before that (Epidermx), but this stuff is quite a bit better.

And I like the fact that you can control how scrubby it is just by changing the pressure of your fingertips-I prefer a bit of a harder scrub, but my skin can tolerate it.  With the Epidermx, it was pretty much just a rough scrub, no matter how much pressure you used.  Plus the gel heats up when it contacts the scrub and fizzes which is just kinda cool *LOL*


----------



## peike (Jan 8, 2006)

I have heard also many good words about olay one


----------



## Isis (Jan 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pei* 
_Is microdermabrasion suitable for all ages?

Silly qns here: Will our skin become thinner and more sensitive to environmental factors?_

 
I'd only reccomend it if you absolutelly needed it, or if you're over 30. Also it's not something you should be doing ALL the time, esp. if you were having the real procedure done. General exfoliation should be done 2-3 times a week. Over doing it can absolutelly damage your skin.

Your skin won't become thinner from environmental factors, but it may become more sensitive. Thinning is usually from againg or certain medications like topical steroids. Niether of which you should be concerned with I'm sure


----------

